# new to the forum



## sirchman (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey guys how's it going? I have trolled around the site for awhile and decided to officially join. Looks like there is tons of good information on here and i plan on taking advantage of it.

On a side note i started bowhunting last year with barely any instruction. I dont shoot that well and it is because I never learned all the proper techniques. I was able to get a blacktail doe last year but this was at 22 yards. I have been watching a lot of videos lately and I see the things i need to work on. It seems like i almost need to start from square one. Without being overloaded and thinking about ten things at once what do you think a beginner needs to work on first and foremost?

any input is appreciated as it seems like i have been shooting worse and worse as of late :sad:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

welcome its great to see you want to learn.start getting material on back tension.this is a technique in which you use your rhomboid muscles(back) to fire your bow(subconsciously) instead of punching the trigger.this is where you start.talk to local pro shops,books al henderson james parks,len cardinale,learn how to make the proper bow shot.its a process but once learned you will never shoot better


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*you must get your FORM correct*

:wav::wav::wav:get a good book


----------



## devildog2323 (Aug 10, 2010)

when would be a good age to start teaching a kid how to shoot


----------

